# Help my budgie has been attacked by cat



## WizardBudgie (Jun 6, 2017)

My budgie has been attacked by my cousins cat. I was cleaning their cage and my mom forgot to close the porch door and then my cat came and attacked one of my budgies. My budgie was bleeding so I quickly washed her. Right now she is in her cage with the other budgie. She is normal and seems likr a little frightened. What should I do? (Sorry for spelling mistakes I am typing really fast).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to get her to an emergency vet immediately.

Cat saliva is toxic to budgies.
If she is bleeding, you need to stop the blood using flour or corn starch as she can bleed out quickly.

Move her into a smaller hospital travel cage and keep her quiet.

Give her millet soaked in Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Animal Emergency Care Brevard County, FL
*


----------



## WizardBudgie (Jun 6, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to get her to an emergency vet immediately.
> 
> Cat saliva is toxic to budgies.
> If she is bleeding, you need to stop the blood using flour or corn starch as she can bleed out quickly.
> ...


My budgie stopped bleeding. My cat only scratched her. I am going to the grocery store get some guardian angel/Pedialyte.


----------



## Angielovesbirds (Dec 16, 2010)

Take your bird to the vet ASAP. Just tiny scratch is all it takes for a cat to kill a bird.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

An avian vet is still needed even with the guardian angel solution. This is to help but the stress of an attack is traumatising enough. 
Cats claws are dirty and so this can lead to an infection which could be fatal.

Please get your budgie an avian vet appointment ASAP


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ivan,

It is VERY important that you have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet right away.
In the meantime, you can use betadine to disinfect the wounds.

As Them has explained, the Pedialyte is simply an electrolyte solution to help keep your budgie's system balanced.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Prayers for you and recovery of your budgie. Keep us posted.


----------

